# Canada Company's Scholarship Fund Honour's Fallen Soldiers' Children



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2008)

Canada Company's New Educational Scholarship Fund Awards $4,000 Scholarships to Help Children of Canadian Military Personnel Killed while Serving the Country 
    
First Recipients are Honored in an Awards Ceremony at the Royal Canadian Military Institute

    TORONTO, Feb. 16 /CNW/ - Three Canadian students of military parents
killed while serving in the Canadian Forces today each received $4,000 in
scholarship funding from Canada Company's newly created educational
scholarship fund. The first recipients of the scholarships received their
awards today at a ceremony held at the Royal Canadian Military Institute in
Toronto.
    Blake Goldring, Chairman of Canada Company and Chairman and CEO, AGF
Management Limited presented the scholarship awards explaining that the Canada
Company Scholarship Fund (CCSF) was created to supplement the benefits
provided to children who have lost a parent killed in active duty by providing
funding to offset tuition fees and other living expenses required to complete
a post-secondary education.
    "The scholarship fund awards reflect Canada Company's commitment to
ensuring that our men and women in uniform do not stand alone," said Blake
Goldring. "With this scholarship fund Canada Company is making sure that those
who serve in the Canadian Forces and Reserves, and their families receive the
widest possible support, recognition and care they deserve."
    The Canada Company Scholarship Fund provides $4,000 per year, for up to
four years, to support the post-secondary education for children who qualify.
Children of Canadian soldiers who have been killed while serving in an active
role in a military mission of the Canadian forces or reserves since
January 2002 are eligible to apply for the scholarship. The Canada Company
Scholarship Fund will provide scholarship grants to children dating back to
January 1, 2002.
    "We are deeply saddened by the more than 71 children who have lost a
parent in active duty since January 2002," said Major-General Guy R. Thibault,
CD, Assistant Chief of the Land Staff. "In this tragedy there can be hope.
Today's scholarship recipients and all children who have lost a parent should
know that they are part of a bigger family of caring Canadian individuals and
corporations that are looking out for our incredible sailors, soldiers, airmen
and airwomen. I thank Canada Company and all who have helped to launch this
meaningful scholarship fund."
    Canada Company scholarships have received leadership funding in the
amount of $1 million from the CIBC. Additional financial support for the
scholarships was secured from Power Corporation; Peter Munk, Founder and
Chairman of Barrick Gold Corporation; Jim Balsillie, Co-Chief Executive
Officer of Research In Motion (RIM); RBH Inc.; the W. Garfield Weston
Foundation; and, AGF Management Limited. Canada Company is calling on other
members of the corporate community to contribute to this important initiative.
    Canada Company oversees the fund through an independent committee along
with members of the Canadian Forces to ensure that bereaved children have the
opportunity to receive this scholarship grant for their post-secondary
education. This oversight committee also determines the eligibility criteria,
disburses the funds, and makes recommendations to Canada Company for future
funding requirements.

    <<
    The recipients of Canada Company's educational scholarship fund awards are
as follows:

    1.  Michel Girouard, Petawawa, ON, is attending the Royal Military
        College
    2.  Myriam Mercier, Quebec City, QC
    3.  Adam Naismith, Moose Jaw, SK, will be attending the University of
        Saskatoon
    >>

    About Canada Company

    Canada Company, created in 2006, brings community leaders from across
Canada together to support Canadian soldiers in the work that they do at home
and abroad. The organization is apolitical and is an advocate for those
Canadians who serve, or wish to serve, in the Canadian Forces - regular and
reserve - and their families, ensuring that they receive the widest possible
support, recognition and care possible. Canada Company's motto is Many Ways To
Serve. www.canadacompany.ca.

For further information: Jennifer Somers, Edelman, Office: (416)
979-1120, ext. 250, Cell: (647) 801-0321


----------



## Journeyman (2 Mar 2009)

From their website (I have no affiliation), 

Canada Company is a federally-incorporated, not-for-profit, apolitical corporation established in May 2006. It is apparently a bridge between Canada’s Armed Forces and the corporate world.

Amongst its activities is a Scholarship Fund for children of military parents killed while serving in an active mission in the Canadian Forces. Eligible candidates must be sixteen years of age or older and be enrolled in full-time post-secondary education. Candidates who have been enrolled in full-time post-secondary academic studies any time since January 1, 2002 and otherwise meet the eligibility requirements may qualify for retroactive funding.

Further details are available at the Canada Company scholarship website.


------------------
Mods: when searching for a suitable place to post this, I found several scholarship threads (eg: Berry, Goddard). Perhaps creating a stickied, stand-alone academic scholarship section, with individual scholarship threads, in a suitable location?


----------



## old medic (5 Sep 2010)

Scholarships honour fallen soldiers' children
Terrine Friday, National Post
04 September 2010
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/canada/Scholarships+honour+fallen+soldiers+children/3481944/story.html


> The widow of a fallen Canadian soldier choked back tears Friday as her children were among eight honoured for their "ultimate sacrifice," and awarded academic scholarships during a ceremony aboard a navy ship in Toronto harbour.
> 
> "It still kills me they don't have their dad, but I'm very proud of them," said Jacqueline Girouard aboard HMCS Fredericton.
> 
> ...


----------

